
IPhone Sales Drop, and Apple’s 13-Year Surge Ebbs - mcgwiz
http://.nytimes.com/2016/04/27/technology/apple-q2-earnings-iphone.html
======
mcgwiz
Correct link:
[http://nytimes.com/2016/04/27/technology/apple-q2-earnings-i...](http://nytimes.com/2016/04/27/technology/apple-q2-earnings-
iphone.html)

------
jrnichols
Yet Apple still posted a very nice profit that many other companies would be
envious of.

I will file this one under "Not much to worry about." A company can't keep
having record breaking quarters every single time.

